# 50 Jahre "Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt"



## SteveJ (25 Sep. 2022)

Davon dürften nicht nur Kinder geträumt haben, sondern auch Erwachsene: ein Fahrzeug, das fliegt, schwimmt und fährt. 
Der kleine Erfinder Tobias Findeisen aus der dritten Volksschulklasse hat die Pläne für das "Fliewatüüt" (es kann *flie*gen, im *Wa*sser fahren und auf der Straße *tut*en) fix und fertig und fragt sich: _"Aber wer baut es mir?" _
Eines Abends klopft "Robbi" (genau: "ROB 344-66/IIIa,") aus der dritten Roboterklasse ans Fenster und eröffnet ihm, dass er ein bisschen geschmult und Tobbis Pläne in die Tat umgesetzt, also das Fliewatüüt gebaut habe.

Zum Entsetzen aller Helikoptereltern packt Tobbi, der gerade bei seiner Tante Paula in Ferien weilt, gleich alles für die Reise: 
Es gilt, einen gelb-schwarz geringelten Leuchtturm zu finden, einen Forscher am Nordpol und eine dreieckige Burg in Schottland.

Die Erstausgabe des Buchs "Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt" des Sylters *Boy Lornsen* erschien im August 1967 beim Stuttgarter Thienemann-Verlag und landete im Folgejahr auf der Auswahlliste des Deutschen Jugendbuchpreises in der Kategorie Kinderbücher. 
Der Titel vereint das kinderbuchtypische "Freunde-erleben-Abenteuer"-Schema mit der bis in die frühen 1970er Jahre anhaltenden Fortschritts- und Technikgläubigkeit – Kombi-/Amphibienfahrzeuge erregten in den Medien jener Tage großes Interesse und galten als Möglichkeit, den damals schon verstopften Straßen zu entfliehen. 
Roboter in allen Varianten wurden ebenfalls überwiegend begeistert aufgenommen.

Früh wurde das Fernsehen auf den Stoff aufmerksam: 
Ein Rezensionsexemplar des Buches landete beim Redaktionsleiter des WDR-Kinderfernsehens, *Gerd K. Müntefering*.
Unter der Federführung von "Sendung-mit-der-Maus"-Miterfinder *Armin Maiwald* wurde ab 1969 geplant. 

Maiwald: 
_"Uns war klar, dass eine Verfilmung der Geschichte mit realen Schauspielern unbezahlbar gewesen wäre. Wir wollten aber auch kein reines Puppenspiel. 
Die Kombination von Puppen und Filmszenen mit der damals neuen Stanztechnik gab uns mehr künstlerische Freiheit und entsprach der futuristischen Stimmung des Buchs. 
Dies bedeutete aber eine lange Vorbereitungsphase, in der wir für jede Szene ein Storyboard erstellten. 
Dabei mussten wir für jede Einstellung planen, mit welchen Puppen und Modellen aus welcher Perspektive wir drehen. 
Auch die Flugaufnahmen legten wir haarklein fest.“_

Von Robbi gab es vier Ausführungen – eine Handpuppe, eine Marionette, eine Detailpuppe und eine mit funktionsfähigem Teleskoparm, von Tobbi Handpuppe und Marionette. 
Vom Fliewatüüt wurde nur ein Exemplar gebaut, das war aber flexibel. Heck, Seitentüren und Kanzel ließen sich abnehmen. 
Das TV-Fliewatüüt gestaltete *Wolfgang Schünke*, Robbi und Tobbi stammen von *Friedrich Arndt* und *Rudolf Fischer*, die sie auch spielten. 
Während der Aufnahme sprach *Friedrich Arndt *alle Texte, die finalen Dialoge wurden bei der Bavaria in München aufgenommen.

1970 begann die eigentliche Verfilmung. Wobei das, genau genommen, nicht ganz stimmt: 
Produziert wurde auf Videoband, nur die Außenaufnahmen drehte man mangels brauchbarer tragbarer Videorecorder und -kameras auf Film. 
Ganz progressiv heißt es im Vorspann der Folgen deswegen "MAZ" – wie: magnetische Aufzeichnung. 


Als Videorecorder kamen Ampex-Quadruplex-Maschinen zum Einsatz. 
Maiwald: _"Die erste Folge haben wir mangels elektronischer Möglichkeiten noch mit Klebeschiene geschnitten."  _

Die Realaufnahmen stanzte man per blauem Hintergrund in die Spielszenen – was mit dem damaligen Stand der Technik nur unzureichend gelang. 
Entlang der Konturen im Vordergrund flimmert es überdeutlich blau, die technische Qualität der immer noch erhältlichen DVDs ist nach heutigen Maßstäben bescheiden.

Ansonsten konnten Maiwald und seine Mitstreiter aus dem Vollen schöpfen: 
Sie verfrachteten ein Polystrol-Iglu per Hubschrauber auf den Großglockner, bauten im WDR-Außengelände in Köln-Bocklemünd den gelb-schwarz geringelten Leuchtturm auf und im Rurstausee (Eifel) die dreieckige Burg aus Sperrholz. 
Die schwamm auf Pontons und in der Nacht nach der Fertigstellung kam ein Sturm auf, der die Kulisse mitten in den See trieb. 
Rund 40 Mann, hauptsächlich vom Technischen Hilfswerk, sprangen ins Wasser und zogen die Burg wieder an Land. 
Maiwald: _"Im ersten Moment sah der Bau zerzaust aus, letztendlich waren die Schäden aber schnell zu beseitigen."_

Die TV-Fassung wurde – ursprünglich in vier je knapp einstündigen Teilen – ab dem *3. September 1972* ausgestrahlt.
Daneben erschienen drei Hörspielversionen des Abenteuers.

Autor Lornsen, Jahrgang 1922, wurde direkt nach dem Abitur zur Wehrmacht eingezogen, wo er als Flieger und Funker eingesetzt war. 
Nach dem Krieg lernte er Zimmermann, schrieb sich dann aber an der Landeskunstschule Hannover für das Fach Plastik ein und absolvierte darin eine Ausbildung zum Steinmetz- und Steinbildhauermeister.

"Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt" war sein erstes Werk als Schriftsteller, bis zu seinem Tod 1995 verfasste er insgesamt 32 Bücher. 
Seine Frau und der ebenfalls als Buchautor tätige Sohn Dirk leben weiterhin auf Sylt. 
Die Puppen und das Fliewatüüt-Modell aus der WDR-Produktion befinden sich heute im Museum für Puppentheater-Kultur im rheinland-pfälzischen Bad Kreuznach. 

2016 kam eine Neuverfilmung des Stoffs in die Kinos, die sich sehr weit vom Buch entfernt und bei Publikum wie Kritik wenig Anklang fand.

An Buch und TV-Produktion nagte der Zahn der Zeit hingegen kaum: 
Aus heutiger Sicht wirken manche Dialoge ein wenig hölzern – dennoch begeistern sich Kinder und Erwachsene weiterhin an der mal liebenswerten, mal spannenden Geschichte der beiden Abenteurer. 
Und fliegende Autos sind gerade – wieder einmal – brandaktuell.


----------



## ferdibier58 (25 Sep. 2022)

DANKE 🙏

Tolle Musik 

... und ein Held meiner
vor-pubertären Jugend 😊


----------



## Tolotos (25 Sep. 2022)

Es ist ja einige Male wiederholt worden. Ich habe es wohl vor gut 40 Jahren gesehen, aber ich kann mich heute noch an viele Szenen erinnern. Und die Titel-Musik habe ich auch nach so langer Zeit immer noch so gut im Ohr, dass ich sie quasi "nachsingen" könnte, wenn sie singbar wäre, und hätte sie spätestens nach 2-3 Takten erkannt. Wahnsinn...


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Schön war die Zeit - nicht in allem besser aber und vor allem analog.


----------



## Padderson (25 Sep. 2022)

klasse recherchiert! Denk ich gerne daran zurück


----------



## buck danny (25 Sep. 2022)

👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------

